# too much mini buble in tank



## pak9927 (Jul 16, 2008)

i just set up my 35g sump and had running a week and find out a lot of micro buble going to my main tank(135g) from sump, is it ok to move the fish there from a small tank


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

pak9927 said:


> i just set up my 35g sump and had running a week and find out a lot of micro buble going to my main tank(135g) from sump, is it ok to move the fish there from a small tank


 your return pump is probably too big. give more details and maybe we can help. if you run the water too fast thru the sump it will draw bubbles into the tank


----------



## pak9927 (Jul 16, 2008)

1000gph pump, i only open 3/4 of speed, also i see my ETSS skimmer release a lot of bubble into the sump


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

IMO people make their return pump too big. if you cycle 5 time the amount of your display tank water thru your sump that's more than enough. so for 1000gph i would expect a 200 gallon tank and then a sump that can handle that flow. a 35 gal sump is not nearly big enough. yes i know the skimmer releases bubbles but if you have bubble traps and lower the flow thru the sump that would not be a problem. consider how much water your skimmer actually pumps into the chamber. it's probably less than 500 gals per hour. so you want to cycle about that amount through the sump otherwise tank water will fly pass and not even get skimmed and returned to the tank/ if you lower the pump size you'll save $ on electric and make the skimmer more efficiently skimming all the water returning to your sump.


----------



## pak9927 (Jul 16, 2008)

thankyou reefsahoy, i will try your way see will it getm better. hope it will solve the problem


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

pak9927 said:


> thankyou reefsahoy, i will try your way see will it getm better. hope it will solve the problem


i don't doubt it will work! lmk if it worked for you.


----------



## pak9927 (Jul 16, 2008)

yes works for me, its getting better, thanks again


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

no problem. if you're looking to get more water movement in the display tank use a powerhead like korellias (think thats how they are spelled) they move good amount of water and low watts so low heat added to water.


----------

